# Bookcases



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Being doing alot of finsihed carpentry work lately from cabinets to bookcases. I thought this one came out pretty well. Luckily the client trusts me with the design so we followed the trim that was existing and made it up from there. Pictures are kind of crappy from my phome but I will take the SLR and get some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

more pictures


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice Job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

That looks really sharp!


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

looks sharp, well done. just a little constructive criticism, I would try and keep the reveals consistent. Its a pain in the rear but when done correctly nothing can compare.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice, tight and clean. keep er up!:clap:


----------



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

looks very good , but i have a question .

When i look at most projects here in CT they have the same style ,is that the most popular style in bookcases ?

Here in Sweden most people get Ikea och something like it . They defenetivt dont get custom bookcases.

I really like the craftmansship that many of you here at CT do . Not many here in Sweden think its worth the money ( whitch is to bad).

If the get a custom the get a replika of Ikeas Billy bookcase


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you use this?
http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=28101


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

nice work


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice job on the bookcases.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Didn't use the sagulator as the shelves are only 28" wide. used 3/4 ply banded on all sides with poplar for the shelves. All the holes for adjustment have collars in them to which I am sure helps with the strength.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looking good Anderson. What is the molding profile in the panels?


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

It was just a Freud router bit I picked up to match some existing trim in that room. 
Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## vwdave (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## RenoDude (Sep 20, 2010)

Great work Anderson!


----------



## OKMrazor (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice work.

As said earlier, you might try enlarging the size of the rails where molding will cover a portion: that way after molding is applied, you still have consistent widths visible in rail and stile.

The depth of the bookshelf could probably be narrower, as well; though you were likely just using the space you were given, and it's almost impossible to convince someone that less is more. What I mean is the books are all shoved to the back of 12" or 13" cabinets, about half the space needed for a book. This makes things look deeply recessed. If you painted up some scrap and used it as (adjustable) spacers to go behind the books, that would register them at a consistent depth and put them front and center, giving the finished, book-filled product more dimension.


Just my 2 cents, and as my wife will tell you: they often miss the mark!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just keep the books out front. No need to push them all the way back. I like 12" too, for those oddball books or you can always use the shelving for decorative purposes.


----------



## RenoDude (Sep 20, 2010)

I with you on the depth Leo. My Dad always wanted the depth at 7 3/4" to get 6 rips out of a sheet of ply for the box and 7 rips for the shelves before they were faced. I would always joke with the other carpenters that it looked like a knick-knack shelf instead of a bookcase.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

8" on the shelf is the absolute minimum. 9" is nice, 10" is very workable. 12" makes it a multi use shelf.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

My client placed the books, you can't see but there are lights in each row. The idea was he could place whatever on the top shelfs maybe use 2 spaces and have them illuminated.
I have some more pictures of the other set I will try and post later


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

IKEA shelf widths probably cover 95% or 99% of what people want.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Very nice job. What type of paint finish did you use? It looks like laquer.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Its an Oil Ben Moore Impervo finish sprayed on in most places. I was really tempted to try one of the two part paints but I dont have a shop set up to handle temp and dust control. 
Anyway here are the matching shelves which are on the other side of the basement.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

a few more pics


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Came out nice.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Leo, if I can get a shop together maybe I will give ya a bit of competition


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Bite your tongue young man.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Just kidding I would never drive all the way up there not sure they make a map to get there.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Start with a cabinet saw in your garage. If it is meant to be, Leo will be asking you for a job in no time. :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have enough work already without having to work andditionally in a one saw garage :laughing:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice looking bookcases.


----------



## Spike2101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Great job....they look really nice!


----------

